# A weird occurance



## camel934 (Sep 9, 2012)

I never heard of this, but then again, I am new to the chicken game just this year. On the 4th of July, my one Red Sex Link hen was about to lay her second egg (first was the day before). I noticed this and waited to see what happened. As I was waiting, the rest of the flock (total of 12 hens and one rooster) came in to watch. The rooster climbed into another nesting box and started to make growling noises. I thought this was really strange. When the hen did finally pass the egg, the rooster came out of the other nesting box and went outside into the run. I guess he was "egging" her on? Lol


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

That is cute! What a sweet roo! I have no roo but I do see my other hens raise cain because they want the same occupied nest! Can't use the other available nest box of course.  I love it when I get to see one of my girls lay an egg. Its been almost 3 years now and I still get as eggcited as the first time I saw it.  They have my complete respect for what they go through almost daily.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Yeah, he was "egg"couraging her!! They are just the sweetest things to their hens when they want to be! THEY understand that if Mama ain't happy, ain't nobody happy!!! Wish all males were like that...


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Some of my hens and one rooster will go in and out of the coop while other are laying. My one rooster will bawk like a hen like he's cheering her on lol.


----------



## camel934 (Sep 9, 2012)

And I thought I was imagining things...lol


----------

